# Frankfurt 2011: Beetle R Breaks Cover



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

We were wondering if we'd see it at Frankfurt, thinking we spotted the nose of one in the preview for VW's stand. Well, it's been confirmed, and we couldn't be more excited. Volkswagen is at least thinking of building a Beetle R, and it looks good. See for yourself inside.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

i would drive it


----------



## hagen145 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow!! Vw pleas build this and soon.


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

if this is awd and a 6 cyl i WILL own one.


----------



## neonphase (Dec 15, 2004)

I didnt like the look of the new new beetle but I do like this. But if this is not all wheel drive then I think it will be a flop


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

although nifty. i wouldn't think it would sell. although less girly than the last 'new' beetle, this model is still girly... i doubt many guys will buy R beetles, esp. when the golf r exists. my $0.02.


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

*New beetle rocks...*

I have a massive boner...i want one :d


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the new bettle, this R is very nice. Not a fan of chrome, but black-chrome would be nice on those wheels. 
Interior pics please.
If its an R line, I'm pretty sure it would have AWD.
I like the MK6 body so much more than the 5, but still prefer the Beetle over both as its simply more unique. Dropped + wide wheels = hawt!


----------



## Vince IsA Beast (Dec 29, 2010)

I like this...

I like this a lot...


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

CorradoMagic said:


> I like the new bettle, this R is very nice. Not a fan of chrome, but black-chrome would be nice on those wheels.
> Interior pics please.
> If its an R line, I'm pretty sure it would have AWD.
> I like the MK6 body so much more than the 5, but still prefer the Beetle over both as its simply more unique. Dropped + wide wheels = hawt!


Not necessarily. The Scirocco R isn't 4WD.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

IF VW is serious about bring men into the show rooms and having them legitimately consider purchasing a Beetle THIS would be the ticket. Hell, I'd keep my weekend toy Vette and daily this. This is a no brainer for VAG...especially in the US Market where the Beetle sales are a high volume.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Very nice. We will never see it in the US market but I like it


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

VW, if your goal is to make the Beetle more manly. Then you have greatly succeeded. :thumbup::thumbup:


Depending on the price, I would consider trading in my A3 for this.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, man. Total cone bone right now. That is just gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

very nice design.. screw those who think this needs to be 4-Motion... they need to learn to drive.


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

Depending on the price, I'd surely love to own one.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Bring it to the U.S. and make the spoiler a option & I will surely put the $$$$$ down for one. Maybe 2. :beer:


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

A beetle I could actually see myself driving...


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

Very well done VW! :thumbup:
I would buy it.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We were wondering if we'd see it at Frankfurt, thinking we spotted the nose of one in the preview for VW's stand. Well, it's been confirmed, and we couldn't be more excited. Volkswagen is at least thinking of building a Beetle R, and it looks good. See for yourself inside.
> 
> *FULL STORY*


I want to be the first in the USA to have this car. :heart: Is this enough?


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

Build it and I will BUY IT VW America/Canada :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sign me up.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Beetle R*

AWD
AWD
AWD
AWD
AWD
Oh, and it needs to be AWD.


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

Hilarious... but it looks pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

mr_e1974 said:


> IF VW is serious about bring men into the show rooms and having them legitimately consider purchasing a Beetle THIS would be the ticket. Hell, I'd keep my weekend toy Vette and daily this. This is a no brainer for VAG...especially in the US Market where the Beetle sales are a high volume.




:wave:

Hi Eric...


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

CA Solt said:


> AWD
> AWD
> AWD
> AWD
> ...



And CHOICE of dsg or proper manual...like they ARE offering with the Golf R.


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

I guess I am not getting a Golf R, if VW brings it to the US I will get one AWD or not. For now I will just hold on and drive my TDIs and hope the Beetle R gets here.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I doubt that the interior (mainly the seats) will be in the car if they decide to produce it. More than likely, it will have leather GTI seats.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Not a fan of the chrome wheels, but I would definitely buy one if DSG and preferably AWD with power along the lines of the Golf R. I wish they had gone a little bigger on the spoiler though. Maybe it is just the color but it blends in too much for me. I love every angle but the rearview of the new Beetle and I think it just needs to right spoiler. This is definitely a step in the right direction though.


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

brennok said:


> Not a fan of the chrome wheels, but I would definitely buy one if DSG and preferably AWD with power along the lines of the Golf R... This is definitely a step in the right direction though.


Agree. AWD + DSG = big win. Especially since the Golf R will not be available in the US with this configuration.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

alvint_vw said:


> very nice design.. screw those who think this needs to be 4-Motion... they need to learn to drive.


 Yeah 4 wheel drive is cool and all that, but for most of us it is completely unneeded. It also wastes huge amounts of gas due to weight and inefficiencies. Just make the car light and give it a nice small powerful engine. Or a TDI. Or a sport hybrid.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

I quite like the look of it. Aside from the shiny chrome wheels (not a huge fan of chrome), it looks pretty good. The quad exhaust is an especially nice touch that helps differentiate it further from the standard Beetle models. I bet this will sell really well to the masses. Me personally, I'll probably stick with the Golf R, but there's definitely buyers for a more affordable Beetle R. I think this stands a chance of capturing some of those longing for the Scirocco R due to its similar layout/performance (front wheel drive, same engine, two door, etc).


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We were wondering if we'd see it at Frankfurt, thinking we spotted the nose of one in the preview for VW's stand. Well, it's been confirmed, and we couldn't be more excited. Volkswagen is at least thinking of building a Beetle R, and it looks good. See for yourself inside.
> 
> *FULL STORY*


Hey Tom... Who was the genius that changed all the pictures along with their addresses on the main page for this car from yesterday? So all the threads praising this car (including yours) now have no pictures!


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

it must be a 6spd. IF you want lazy driving AWD, get an Audi Quattro. A sport model should require driver involvement, hence a 6spd. Thats the problem w/ Audi's. AWD & manual, even the TTRS doesnt have it. The best TT has an auto. Enthusiasts dont have R8 money just to get a performance w/ manual. VW should offer this. 

I really like the Fender concept Beetle.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

CorradoMagic said:


> it must be a 6spd. IF you want lazy driving AWD, get an Audi Quattro. A sport model should require driver involvement, hence a 6spd. Thats the problem w/ Audi's. AWD & manual, even the TTRS doesnt have it. The best TT has an auto. Enthusiasts dont have R8 money just to get a performance w/ manual. VW should offer this.
> 
> I really like the Fender concept Beetle.


The TTRS coming to the US is actually only offered with a 6-spd manual. A bit surprising given Audi's recent treatment of the TT.

As far as the Beetle RS goes, I could do without the chrome wheels but I love the seats as long as they have good lumbar support since they don't appear to be adjustable. I would prefer AWD but to be honest, no manual would be a bigger bummer than no AWD for me.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah the AWD would be the icing on the cake... As others have said a tad blingy with the chrome... I would seriously consider buying one if they came to the US market... 

On another note... It is just sad that VW hasn't followed Tesla and moved towards an all electric beetle with some kick ass......


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

I would rather have that than the Golf R. I just like the that body style. Color would look better in a Jazz Blue or Reflex Yellow.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

^^ Agreed...I think this looks more sporty than a golf R, almost hot roddish...I like. If it came with the right engine, 6 spd, and RWD or AWD...drool


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sledge0001 said:


> .....On another note... It is just sad that VW hasn't followed Tesla and moved towards an all electric beetle with some kick ass......


You may not be aware of the electric car work VW and Audi are doing. The Up! and A1 both have electric drive trains ready to introduce.

But, there is no value in introducing a car that so few people want and has such limited usefulness. VW AG wants to make profit on them, not just introduce them.

BTW, check back in 5 years. Tesla will most likely no longer exist.


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

CorradoMagic said:


> I like the new bettle, this R is very nice. Not a fan of chrome, but black-chrome would be nice on those wheels.
> Interior pics please.
> If its an R line, I'm pretty sure it would have AWD.
> I like the MK6 body so much more than the 5, but still prefer the Beetle over both as its simply more unique. Dropped + wide wheels = hawt!



Just like the Scirocco R, amirite?

And it certainly won't have a 6-cylinder engine either. That's too 'environmentally unfriendly' or some such bull****. Face it kids, this car will never even equal the already-built Beetle RSi. It'll be a dumbed-down version loaded with chrome and huge wheels, making the 'Unpimp das Auto' campaign of a few years ago hilariously hypocritical.


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*VWOA*

def on for the US market.. can i get sum 24's on it w/bags? great for the parking lot queens.

thanx for not putting those seats in the US spec Golf R.. Europe/UK only. thanx for not bringing the Corrado back.. instead i gotta look @kia or @scion coupes. thanx for not bringing the Scirocco to the US also.. thanx for not bringing the Polo Gti over to compete w/small car seg.. plus blu motion Tdi Lupo? instead we got smart cars, nah jus stupid cars? thanx also for no Tdi 4motion.. whatever to the US market.. we have the Beetle R yAe!:banghead:

Thanx Alot VWOA..:facepalm:


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

AmRando said:


> Just like the Scirocco R, amirite?
> 
> Face it kids, this car will never even equal the already-built Beetle RSi. It'll be a dumbed-down version loaded with chrome and huge wheels, making the 'Unpimp das Auto' campaign of a few years ago hilariously hypocritical.


 I don't know about that one, the Beetle RSI was a rolling testbed for the MKIV Golf R32.
The R32 made more hp, cost a bunch less and was quicker to boot. The RSI was more limited than the R32. 

If this Beetle R is AWD, then its running on latest generation of Haldex which has seen improvements since the RSIs time (2002-03), it is also sporting the engine used in the Golf R, TT-S etc which is easily tuned for more power.

If this car is FWD, then it still has the potential to be fast, the FWD Scirocco R is marginally faster than the Golf R on _some_ tracks, and both are faster than either R32, If the Beetle R performs in the same league as the Golf and Scirocco R, it is going to outperform the Beetle RSI


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

gizmopop said:


> I don't know about that one, the Beetle RSI was a rolling testbed for the MKIV Golf R32.
> The R32 made more hp, cost a bunch less and was quicker to boot. The RSI was more limited than the R32.
> 
> If this Beetle R is AWD, then its running on latest generation of Haldex which has seen improvements since the RSIs time (2002-03), it is also sporting the engine used in the Golf R, TT-S etc which is easily tuned for more power.
> ...


^^ What gizmopop said...couldn't say it any better.


----------

